# LL Father's Day Weekend



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I took the family out Friday evening for a little sunset fishing. It was nice. We saw some fish on the finder but only caught a couple of white bass in some underwater lights. We packed it in at around 11PM. 

I slept late but went back by myself Saturday. I didn't get on the water until after 9AM. The morning bite was wrapping up. I saw a few fish in the 10-15 foot range but saw most in the 15-25 foot range. It was very slow as I ran around checking different spots. I was getting more familiar with my fish finder so it was ok. Water temp was almost 92 degrees. I figured out a pattern on the whites at around 1PM and started loading the boat 2 at a time. By 2PM I had my limit and was beat from the heat so I made a course for Beacon Bay. The hungry ones were in 15-25 FOW but not all 15-25 FOW areas. I went into the coves looking for clean water but that's exactly where they weren't during the afternoon. I spent quite a bit of time verifying this. The pattern was 15-25 FOW off a shore line that faced the open lake and the old river bed. If you went around the corner into a cove, they weren't there. Mind you, this was the AFTERNOON pattern. My bet is the morning pattern was a little different. Maybe not.

Father's Day I went out once again to see if the pattern held up during the morning bite. It was a little different but not much. 10-20 FOW. They could be found closer to the cove entrances. Water temp was around 84 degrees. I didn't go into the coves much yesterday. We caught 10 and headed in early because the yellow bass showed up in mass. All in all a good weekend of learning. Cheers.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

NO PICTURES !!!!! Sure you caught a limit!!!!!!!!Come on Dan you know the rules. LOL !!!!!!! Good report if we had pictures to back it up.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm with Matt on this one. We have both fished with you. Lol Now if you had said your wife caught a limit then we could believe you. 
Glad you had a good weekend. Congrats


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

How is the water looking down there? Mid lake looked like chocolate milk when I came over the 190 bridge on Thursday but looked a lot better when I crossed again on Sunday.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

? No picture?


You never know unless you go


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I didn't take a pic. I over did myself Saturday and had heat exhaustion. It was much hotter than I was expecting and I spent alot longer on the water since I started late and missed the early action but I was determined to figure those fish out before I left. I probably should have taken more than 1 bottle of water for 5 hours in that kind of heat. Heh. The last few fish were tough to even reel in. I started getting chills at the boat ramp. I pulled the boat back to the boat house, guzzled a Gatorade and took a nap before the drive home. I came home wiped out, recovered by that night and cleaned them so I could get the cooler ready for Sunday.

I knew I should have taken that pic but here's an iStock photo of some snapper. Pretty sure they are holding over the 190 roadbed. :dance:


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh man, checkout my latest report. Yeah I post it to freshwater when it should be in salt, but all my interactions are here with the fresh crew.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

You know excuses are like â€¦ well you know. I didn't have pictures so I did not report on limits saturday. LOL !!!! I was home by 11:00 and chill in at the house.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

GT11 said:


> How is the water looking down there? Mid lake looked like chocolate milk when I came over the 190 bridge on Thursday but looked a lot better when I crossed again on Sunday.


I stuck my rod tip in while I was over the river bed and there was about 1 foot visibility on the surface. The coves are a little cleaner but not much. I have no faith in catching anything at 30FOW right now unless it's scented or alive.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Mattsfishin said:


> You know excuses are like â€¦ well you know. I didn't have pictures so I did not report on limits saturday. LOL !!!! I was home by 11:00 and chill in at the house.


Yeah, I missed the school bus Saturday! That dang professor is a hard *** too I've heard. Can't hardly get a tutoring session outta him anymore. lol

I've got to practice anchoring over a fixed point. Anchoring is my nemesis.

Oh here's some fish! Yep. By the time I get the anchor set I'm 30 yards from where I want to be!...oh well, back to trolling. lol


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bankin' On It said:


> Yeah, I missed the school bus Saturday! That dang professor is a hard *** too I've heard. Can't hardly get a tutoring session outta him anymore. lol
> 
> I've got to practice anchoring over a fixed point. Anchoring is my nemesis.
> 
> Oh here's some fish! Yep. By the time I get the anchor set I'm 30 yards from where I want to be!...oh well, back to trolling. lol


Ya gotta get a trolling motor with an anchor function. Once u do you'll never look back.

Talking about them.being deep,i started a thread that went nowhere about finding the in deep water. But as the sonar showed they were feeding at the top. This was in the afternoon and i didnt have any shad to try. Threw a few slabs and top water but never got a bit. Was neat seeing the streaks on the screen but i couldnt figure out if they were running threw the bait fish below in deep water or pushing them up top.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

muney pit said:


> Ya gotta get a trolling motor with an anchor function. Once u do you'll never look back.
> 
> Talking about them.being deep,i started a thread that went nowhere about finding the in deep water. But as the sonar showed they were feeding at the top. This was in the afternoon and i didnt have any shad to try. Threw a few slabs and top water but never got a bit. Was neat seeing the streaks on the screen but i couldnt figure out if they were running threw the bait fish below in deep water or pushing them up top.


Are those stripers? I saw very similar patterns over the river bed from 10 - 30 FOW. I tried trolling through them with a 20 ft diver and spoon. No takers that way. I jigged a little but couldn't keep still so I gave it up and went back after the whites.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Hey Bankin' On It did you catch the whites jigging,trolling, or combo of both?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great report


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

aerigan said:


> Hey Bankin' On It did you catch the whites jigging,trolling, or combo of both?


All caught by trolling 20ft divers with pet spoons. I wanted to jig for them but I am anchor-illiterate. Heh.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

lx22f/c said:


> I'm with Matt on this one. We have both fished with you. Lol Now if you had said your wife caught a limit then we could believe you.
> Glad you had a good weekend. Congrats


Hey! I'd argue but I'd only dig my hole deeper. Heh. By the way, when do I get to ride on that new sled? Do I have to sink my boat??? lol


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Bankin' On It said:


> All caught by trolling 20ft divers with pet spoons. I wanted to jig for them but I am anchor-illiterate. Heh.


Im anchor illiterate too lol....I took the Shad Slinger class and am still practicing. I think its going to take me a while longer than alot of these smarter folks :headknock


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

As hot as it was this weekend trolling is a good way to stay cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Ducktracker said:


> As hot as it was this weekend trolling is a good way to stay cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got that right DT. I had to troll with the wind in one direction and against it the other. When I trolled with the wind...it felt like a textile factory. Just dead still, HOT air. Ugh. It got to the point where I just rolled around and ran back upwind and trolled 1 direction only.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol I know it was hot, I just had to take out my family and try to slab. The kids didn't want to go early so we got out around 10 boy was it hot. Thanks for top I stayed under


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bankin' On It said:


> Are those stripers? I saw very similar patterns over the river bed from 10 - 30 FOW. I tried trolling through them with a 20 ft diver and spoon. No takers that way. I jigged a little but couldn't keep still so I gave it up and went back after the whites.


LoL. Got me, i never caught one to find out. Never saw them.on the surface either. First time ive seen them come from so deep to the top. Im thinking shad or minows on a cork would have got some


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey Muney Pit! I think I solved the mystery of this pic you posted:









I believe we have been fishing air bubbles buddy! LOL!

Check this out: https://www.facebook.com/DoctorSona...1435074605./10153370654303570/?type=3&theater












> Sonar Tip- Anyone ever see Air Bubbles?
> I get a question on air bubbles often. this images shows what air bubbles coming off the bottom look like on sonar. I see this rarely but on a calm day if you watch the water you can see the bubbles when your sonar is showing them.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bankin' On It said:


> Hey Muney Pit! I think I solved the mystery of this pic you posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting. I could see that in shallow water, do ya think we would see that in 60 foot of water like my pic? I thought in my pic that was bait fish suspened around 30 feet, or the school. Im more confused now. Good info though. Thanks for it.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Heh I don't know. I suppose so. I mean, the air still has to rise. Will it rise in a continuous stream for 60 feet without getting broken up? Good question. Especially with all the current.

Saturday morning I will check it out on CHIRP and see it I can make anything out.


----------

